# Alien Skin Snap Art 3 and Bokeh 2 not coming up in LR4



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

I DLed the  trial MAc versions of these these two plugins to give them a try bu when I launch the installer they only give me Adobe CS5 (which btw is a 30 day trial only) as an "host" and not Lightroom (which is my full license).
Of course they do not show up in the external editor list of LR4.
Can I try something manually ?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

Seems the applications will not install automatically for LR. Here is what their very kind customer support wrote and it worked:

Our software is not a plugin for Lightroom. It actually works as an external editor that LR launches. Here are the instructions on how to add the software to LR. The instructions use Exposure 4 as an example, but you can replace that with Blow Up 3 and Snap Art 3 when following them.
Please open Lightroom and then open your preferences.
Mac - Lightroom > Preferences
PC - Edit > Preferences
Select the External Editing tab. 
Click the Preset dropdown under Additional External Editor and make sure Custom or Exposure 4 are selected.
Then click Choose, and browse to the Exposure 4 application file. 
Mac - Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Alien Skin > Exposure 4 > Alien Skin Exposure 4
PC - C:\Program Files\Alien Skin\Exposure4\Alien Skin Exposure 4 x64.exe
Then click Save Current Settings as New Presets from the Preset drop down box.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Very good instructions, thanks for posting them Bob.


----------



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

My pleasure Victoria. One correction: what I wrote above applies to the Snap Art 3 (the filters that make your pics resemble paintings/drawings), Blow Up 3 (an image enlarger) and Exposure 4 (which simulates many types of fims plus their blemishes). The same process applies also to Bokeh 2 (a sort of "selective blurring" tool) but the application is not in the same path as the others but is sitting in your Applications folder. 
Another clarification: when you save the new preset, you will able to save as many as you want (so for example in my case I ended up saving external editors for both Snap Art 3 and Exposure 4). It wasn't totally obvious to me since the External editing tab had only two entries, one taken by my trial of Photoshop and another one.


----------

